# Ποταμίτες = supporters of Potami, supporters of The River



## nickel (Mar 27, 2014)

Αρχίζω να διαβάζω το κείμενο και στο πρώτο βήμα σκοντάφτω. Όχι δεν τους βλέπω για πρώτη φορά τους «ποταμιάνους», απλώς δεν μ' αρέσει:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/03/27/7000words/#more-10897

Η προσωπική μου προτίμηση ήταν από την αρχή *Ποταμίτες*. Ωστόσο, στον ιστότοπο του Ποταμιού δεν βρήκαν ούτε _Ποταμίτες_ ούτε _Ποταμιάνους_. Έχει λανσαριστεί κάτι άλλο; Προτιμάτε εσείς κάτι άλλο;

Στα αγγλικά θα έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα με το _Potamites_:
http://species.wikimedia.org/wiki/Potamites

Το κόμμα λέγεται επίσημα *Το Ποτάμι*. Το ουδέτερο άρθρο βρίσκεται και στην ονομασία του ιστότοπου (http://topotami.gr/) αλλά στη ροή του λόγου τρώμε το άρθρο, όπως κάνουμε με όλους τους τίτλους. Δεν θα γράψουμε «Μου αρέσει το Το Ποτάμι», ούτε καν «Μου αρέσει Το ποτάμι». Θα γράψουμε «Μου αρέσει το Ποτάμι». Όπως γράφουμε ότι «την Κυριακή διαβάζω το Βήμα».

Στα αγγλικά τι κάνουμε; Πώς θα πούμε «οι οπαδοί του Ποταμιού» (εκτός από _Potamites_);
supporters of Potami
supporters of To Potami
supporters of the River
supporters of The RIver

Αν δω «the To Potami», θα κάνω σαν τον Taki όταν βλέπει «the hoi polloi». (Αν και το _hoi polloi_ εγώ το προτιμώ με _the_.)

Και ένα παραπολιτικό (και παραγλωσσικό): στη σελίδα της Wikipedia για το κόμμα, The River, κάποιος εξυπνάκιας έχει βάλει στο Ideology την περιγραφή Populism. Μην το πείτε στον Νίκο Δήμου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Potami(f)ans;


----------



## Severus (Mar 27, 2014)

What about *the grass roots of the River-party*


----------



## cougr (Mar 27, 2014)

Or simply the _Riverians/Riverites_.


----------



## sarant (Mar 27, 2014)

E, εντάξει, το "ποταμιάνου αρχηγού" που έγραψα σήμερα ήταν για πλάκα, αφού έχω ήδη πει την άποψή μου σε ειδικό άρθρο παλιότερα:



> Οι οποίοι, αλήθεια, πώς θα ειπωθούν; Το αναμενόμενο, προκειμένου για παρατάξεις και κόμματα, «ποταμίτες», έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι πέφτει πάνω σε υπαρκτό επώνυμο (θυμηθείτε τον μακαρίτη Δημήτρη Ποταμίτη), ενώ το ποτάμιοι παραείναι λόγιο και το ποταμίσιοι λέγεται για ψάρια. Σε μια συζήτηση που έγινε σχετικά στο Φέισμπουκ, πρότεινα τον όρο «παπάκια» (τα οποία, όπως θα ξέρετε, πάνε στην ποταμιά), αλλά δεν νομίζω να υιοθετηθεί, οπότε μπορείτε να προτείνετε κι εσείς κάτι καλύτερο.



Για τα αγγλικά ωστόσο, αν θέλεις μία λέξη, το Potamian ακούγεται καλύτερα.

Παρά το μειονέκτημα, Ποταμίτες είναι το πιο φυσιολογικό. Εκτός αν οι ίδιοι διαλέξουν αλλιώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα ο ποταμίστας > οι ποταμίστες (το ποταμίστας έχει ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί, αλλά στον πληθυντικό: οι ποταμίστας). Βέβαια, θα πέσουν στο γνωστό πρόβλημα της γενικής ενικού του θηλυκού, δίνοντας την ευκαιρία στον sarant να γράψει εξειδικευμένο άρθρο: _Πώς κάνει η ποταμίστα στη γενική;_


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2014)

_Ποταμιστές_ θα είχαμε αν είχαμε και _ποταμισμό_. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μας λείπουν οι ισμοί.
Οι _ποταμίστας_ ανήκουν σε λατινοαμερικάνικα κινήματα, τα οποία έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα μονοπωλούν άλλες παρατάξεις.


----------



## sarant (Mar 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> _Ποταμιστές_ θα είχαμε αν είχαμε και _ποταμισμό_. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μας λείπουν οι ισμοί.
> Οι _ποταμίστας_ ανήκουν σε λατινοαμερικάνικα κινήματα, τα οποία έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα μονοπωλούν άλλες παρατάξεις.



Ναι και όχι. Οι Ζαπατίστας ναι. Οι Ατενίστας, όχι. Από εκεί και το Ποταμίστας που πράγματι ειπώθηκε -ειρωνικά.


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2014)

...
The Riverbankers :twit:

banker[SUP]2[/SUP]: _British _A supposedly certain bet

banker[SUP]3[/SUP]: One engaged in cod vote fishing off Newfoundland (newly found for them, at least)

Οι ποταμοπόροι;


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2014)

Υπάρχει διαφορά ύφους μεταξύ του Ποταμιάνοι και του Ποταμιανοί, όση ακριβώς μεταξύ του Αμερικάνοι (καουμπόηδες, φονιάδες των λαών, κ.τ.τ.) και του Αμερικανοί (φιλέλληνες, ηγέτες του ελευθέρου κόσμου, κ.τ.τ.). Άσε που το Ποταμιάνοι είναι πιασμένο από την οικογένεια των Ποταμιάνων και από τους κατοίκους των ανά την Ελλάδα τόπων που λέγονται Ποταμός (ξέρω στα Κύθηρα έναν) ή Ποταμιά. Και στην Κεφαλονιά υπάρχει περιοχή Ποταμιάνα.

Εγώ (λυπάμαι Νίκελ) δεν βλέπω άλλο ταιριαστότερο από το *Ποταμιστές*.

The Riverists ? :huh:


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2014)

Earion said:


> Εγώ (λυπάμαι Νίκελ) δεν βλέπω άλλο ταιριαστότερο από το *Ποταμιστές*.



Για να με πείσεις, θα πρέπει να καταθέσεις επαρκέστατη λίστα ιστών που δεν έχουν τον ισμό τους.


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2014)

Ε, τότε δε βλέπω άλλη λύση από το *Ποταμικοί*. Στα χνάρια του Τρικουπικοί, Βενιζελικοί, Πλαστηρικοί, Παπανδρεϊκοί, Θατσερικοί κ.τ.τ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2014)

Άλλο αυτό. Έχουμε τους *Θεοδωρακικούς* γι' αυτό. Τι πρόβλημα έχεις με τους _Ποταμίτες_ και τις _ποταμίτικες_ αναλύσεις; (Προσοχή, πλάγια. Αναφέρομαι σε λέξεις, σε λεκτικές μορφές.)


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2014)

Το είπα και πριν. Ποταμίτης είναι ο καταγόμενος από την Ποταμιά ή τον Ποταμό. 

(Παραμένω αυστηρά στο γλωσσικό πλαίσιο, κατά τη συμβουλή σου). :inno:


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2014)

Earion said:


> Το είπα και πριν. Ποταμίτης είναι ο καταγόμενος από την Ποταμιά ή τον Ποταμό.



Α, μόνο αυτό; Μα αυτό είναι επιχείρημα υπέρ της ονομασίας στον τίτλο. Θα είχαμε πρόβλημα λόγω σύγχυσης αν προέκυπτε και κόμμα με όνομα Ποταμιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Αν υπάρξει κόμμα Ποταμιά, υπάρχει και η λύση ποταμιάτης...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2014)

Από το Διαδίκτυο, μαζί με άλλα σύγχρονα αν και όχι εξίσου φρέσκα κομματικά επίθετα (και χωρίς κριτική επί της ουσίας): _
[...] δημαρίτες, σημιτικοί, δρασίτες, φιλελεύθεροι, οικολόγοι, και βέβαια οι άρτι και δυναμικά αφιχθέντες ποταμίτες αναπτύσσουν έναν πρωτόγνωρα ουσιαστικό διάλογο πάνω στο ποια είναι και πώς πρέπει να αντιμετωπισθούν τα βασικά προβλήματα της χώρας..._


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω για τους ποταμίτες, αλλά βλέπω ότι ήδη έχουμε τους «ανταρσύους»: https://athens.indymedia.org/event/51333/


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2014)

*ανταρσύτες*


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2014)

Το «ανταρσύους» το βρήκα σε αυτοπροσδιοριστικές αναφορές, πάντως. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2014)

Ίσως είναι νεήλυδες και δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμη τον τύπο «εμείς οι ανταρσύοι»...


----------



## sarant (May 28, 2014)

Εγώ το έχω δει και "αντάρσυος" προπαροξύτονο.


----------

